# North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - Founder's Memorial Shoot



## dutchman (May 22, 2013)

Our next event at NGTA will be held on Saturday June 1 and Sunday June 2, 2013. That's right, we're having a two-day shoot in Gainesville! This is our Founders Memorial Shoot set aside each year to honor the founders of our club.

There will be a 20 target course and a 10 target Iron Man course. This month, expect some distance between the stakes and the targets. Not as trashy but longer shots. Count on it. The Iron Man will require your A game. Count on that, too. You may want to bring plenty of arrows.

Saturday is half price day. All shoot fees are cut in half for Saturday. We'll start at 9:30 a.m. and shoot until 7:00 pm and then call it a day.
NOTE: No lunch will be available at the club on Saturday. We'll have water on the course and that will be about it. Come prepared.

Sunday will be a regular kind of day. Devotion at 8:30 a.m. and shooting until 3:30 p.m.

Shoot fees: Remember half price day on Saturday, so divide by 2 or multiply by .5 to get the fee calculated. 
Members $5
Non-members $10
Family of 3 or more $15
First time shooters at our club - Free
Lunch available on Sunday only for a $5 donation per person.

Y'all make your plans to come see us on June 1 and 2.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 23, 2013)

Good deal! After our washed out May shoot, (except for we ones who braved the weather and were treated to a good course that was not crowded), I am ready for a BIG shoot!

Ya'll come!


----------



## dutchman (May 24, 2013)

RogerB and I will be hosting this event. That shouldn't scare anyone away...


----------



## dutchman (May 27, 2013)

This weekend.


----------



## Munkywrench (May 27, 2013)

Anybody have directions from Athens? I plan on actually makin it and Mr. Bkbigkid is gonna try to have some strings to me by this weekend. Still don't have arrows, but either way I should be there.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 28, 2013)

I'm not sure about directions from Athens, but what kind of arrows do you need? We'll be there both days ; I might have some you could use.


----------



## T.P. (May 28, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> Anybody have directions from Athens? I plan on actually makin it and Mr. Bkbigkid is gonna try to have some strings to me by this weekend. Still don't have arrows, but either way I should be there.



129 north thru Jefferson. After you cross 85 go another +-5 miles and hang a left on 332 and follow it until it dead ends into hwy 60 and t/r. Go +-5 miles and when you pass Zack's store it'll be the next road on left(I forget that road name but NGT sign at corner).


----------



## Dennis (May 28, 2013)

Our sign is gone but the road is lee land rd.


----------



## dutchman (May 28, 2013)

The name of the road is Lee Land Road. The old NGTA sign at the corner of Lee Land and 60 is gone. Our address is 2295 Lee Land Road, Gainesville, GA 30507.


----------



## Munkywrench (May 28, 2013)

Thanks, address will do me fine. Pulled it up on GPS no problem. Mr. Todd that's the thing, I have no clue what arrows I need. I'm guessing 3555s or something of the nature. Bow is 45 at 28 and I'm pretty sure I draw a bit further. Need to check that once I get my strings in.


----------



## dutchman (May 29, 2013)

Anyone who can, please bring a plastic gallon jug filled with water. We have a new shooting game that should be a lot of fun.


----------



## bbb6765 (May 30, 2013)

3555's should be in the ball park for your setup.


----------



## Blueridge (May 30, 2013)

have to work on Saturday but will look forward to flinging a few on Sunday.


----------



## Munkywrench (May 30, 2013)

Thanks bbb but it looks like I won't have my string in by this weekend after all, the guy making them had some family stuff come up. No big deal though, I still look forward to meeting everyone and having fun


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 30, 2013)

Looks like I'll make it on Saturday, however I wont be able to come on Sunday because I'll be working. I am real excited to meet everyone and try and learn few things from the old timers .

Munkywrench: what day are you planning on going?


----------



## Munkywrench (May 30, 2013)

Saturday also, I would suggest carpooling but my wife is meeting a friend in Gainesville with the kids and I don't think you wanna squeeze between the car seats


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 30, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> Saturday also, I would suggest carpooling but my wife is meeting a friend in Gainesville with the kids and I don't think you wanna squeeze between the car seats



Yeah I am going to be coming from atl anyways so carpooling wouldnt have worked. Just asked so that I can look for you there; keep an eye out for an (East) Indian guy there, which must make it easy because usually I am the only guy of my race at such events as well as at deer camps  .


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2013)

You boys be sure to introduce yourselves by your given names as well as you chosen screen names so we'll know you. I will more than likely be at the registration table. Looking forward to it. We should be ready to go by 0900.


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 31, 2013)

dutchman said:


> You boys be sure to introduce yourselves by your given names as well as you chosen screen names so we'll know you. I will more than likely be at the registration table. Looking forward to it. We should be ready to go by 0900.



Yeah will do that, I should be there at around 10:30. because of GON, our screen names are becoming as important as our real names itself


----------



## TNGIRL (May 31, 2013)

maybe I'm lost.....not the first time! But are the ranges already set?


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> maybe I'm lost.....not the first time! But are the ranges already set?



Whatever gave you that idea?

No, we are gonna take care of that beginning at around 0730 tomorrow.

And lunch is on your own. But you can go with Roger and me to you-know-where to get a you-know-what. We won't tell Hampton...


----------



## Jake Allen (May 31, 2013)

dutchman said:


> Whatever gave you that idea?
> 
> No, we are gonna take care of that beginning at around 0730 tomorrow.
> 
> And lunch is on your own. But you can go with Roger and me to you-know-where to get a you-know-what. We won't tell Hampton...



A #4 with tots????? 

I will be happy with some fruit, a lettuce and ham sandwich, and carrot juice.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 31, 2013)

dutchman said:


> Whatever gave you that idea?
> 
> No, we are gonna take care of that beginning at around 0730 tomorrow.
> 
> And lunch is on your own. But you can go with Roger and me to you-know-where to get a you-know-what. We won't tell Hampton...




Guess because you stated the shooting started Sat 9am....that might be cutting it close if we are understaffed in the set-up department, that's all. But what do I know!!!!!
hummmmmmm golly that's good!!!!!!    (and a cherry limeaide!)


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> A #4 with tots?????
> 
> I will be happy with some fruit, a lettuce and ham sandwich, and carrot juice.



Tomi, we're busted! LOL


----------



## dutchman (Jun 1, 2013)

It's ready...


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 2, 2013)

I just want to send out a huge thank you to everyone that was at the shoot today. I had an awesome time and every single one of you contributed in some way to my quest into traditional archery. Special thanks to Jeff, Todd and Greg (I'm pretty sure it was Greg sorry if I'm wrong) for going out of your way to get my bow shooting. I hope I am able to make the next shoot and score better than 44, or at least start scoring myself with the looking for arrows or not system


----------



## bigdawg25 (Jun 2, 2013)

I had great fun yesterday even though my arrows were barely hitting the target even with me shooting 5-10 yards closer then anyone else  . I want to thank everyone at the shoot who gave me bunch of good advice on improving my shooting skills. I would specially like to thank Mr. Dennis and couple of fine folks from afternoon iron man shoot whose names I cant seem to remember; for their advice on my shooting form, buying bows etc. Hopefully the next time I come up there, I'll have bought a new bow, and more importantly, I'll have practiced enough to shoot better.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 2, 2013)

Another great day in the woods with fine folks. It's so great to see everybody, if when we don't get to shoot together, just to sit and talk for a few minutes. These couple of hours every month do wonders to get me through the rat race the rest of the month. I'm already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 2, 2013)

My personal thanks go to everyone who came out yesterday to help set up the course, those who stayed late today to help take it down and put our targets away, and to my buddy RogerB for handling the food chores. Also thanks to anyone who helped in any way. You all are much appreciated.

Thanks to all who came out to shoot with us today. Without you, we don't have a club. I appreciate each one of you.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 2, 2013)

Another great time as usual. I wish Mickey Wilson and David Baird could take a peek at the club now and see the fantastic job you guys have done with it. I think it is now what we had envisioned so long ago when it first began. Good job guys.


----------



## brownitisdown (Jun 2, 2013)

I sincerely want to thank all my great friends at NGT for the help they extended to me.  I'm so thankful for traditional archery family


----------



## mommabear (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who worked hard to put the shoot together!    Had a great time both Saturday and Sunday.  I didnt make it out on the iron man course, but had a lot of fun on the main course.  Oh and a BIG thank you to everyone who let me chew their ear off (sorry for being such a chatty kathy btw).  Since nearly all of my time is spent with people under 3 feet tall, it sure is nice to have a day of grown up social time.   See you all at Jake Allen's 4th of July shoot!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 3, 2013)

For anyone who struggled with the course yesterday, don't despair. It was not a course for beginners at 3D archery. Many of us that have been at it for some time struggled with it as well. It will in all liklihood get back to "normal" next month or the month after.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 3, 2013)

Even though I didn't exactly shoot real well, I thought the longer distances were more realistic, and a lot of fun to shoot at. That being said, if I were just starting out, I could see it being a little intimidating. 
 Between the iron man, and the regular course, just about every kind of shot was covered. Great job.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 3, 2013)

I really enjoyed the course. I liked the trashy targets on the iron man and the longer shots on the regular course. I would have shot alot better if I  had used Roger's binoculars. I would have been able to see into the future and I would have know exactly where my arrow was going to hit the target and I could have adjusted accordingly.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 3, 2013)

I to liked the longer shots


----------



## dutchman (Jun 3, 2013)

ngabowhunter said:


> I really enjoyed the course. I liked the trashy targets on the iron man and the longer shots on the regular course. I would have shot alot better if I  had used Roger's binoculars. I would have been able to see into the future and I would have know exactly where my arrow was going to hit the target and I could have adjusted accordingly.





Hopefully we all learned that we have no business taking shots at live animals at some of the ranges presented yesterday. 42 yards at an elk is quite a long shot with traditional equipment. So is a 32 yard downhill shot at a lion, another large target. There were some good situations presented in the course. I am glad to learn that folks enjoyed themselves with those longer than normal shots.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 3, 2013)

ngabowhunter said:


> I really enjoyed the course. I liked the trashy targets on the iron man and the longer shots on the regular course. I would have shot alot better if I  had used Roger's binoculars. I would have been able to see into the future and I would have know exactly where my arrow was going to hit the target and I could have adjusted accordingly.



For 3 lids off a cereal box and $4.95 s&h, I think you too could get a pair of those fancy binos.  

Another great weekend and shoot!
Thanks Gene and Roger for taking the lead. Thanks to all the folks we had setting up, and taking down and putting away yesterday.Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks to Dennis and Tomi for the ice cream, Dave for building the new tables and to Jennifer "momma bear" Cochran for working the registration table!

Please remember our next shoot will be the second Sunday in July; 7-14. We will also hold our annual business meeting and hold elections for 2014 Officers: "At Large", Secretary/Treasurer and Vice President.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 3, 2013)

dutchman said:


> I am glad to learn that folks enjoyed themselves with those longer than normal shots.



Love the longer shots, all glory if you hit and no shame if you miss. Hate I missed out on this shoot but I did have fun at my first Atlanta Braves game.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 3, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Love the longer shots, all glory if you hit and no shame if you miss. Hate I missed out on this shoot but I did have fun at my first Atlanta Braves game.



We noticed that AL.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 3, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> We noticed that AL.



Stan's right, Al. He and I enjoyed your photos from the game. You looked like the cat that swallowed the canary...


----------



## Al33 (Jun 3, 2013)

dutchman said:


> Stan's right, Al. He and I enjoyed your photos from the game. You looked like the cat that swallowed the canary...



Now that this thread is off topic....  Trust me, as if you and Stan don't already know this, it definitely would be a "long shot" were I to land a pretty lady such as one of those with me in the pic's. Those two just have compassion for senior citizens.


----------



## T Harris (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats on what sounds like a fun event with some great folks puttin' it on.

Terry Harris


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you Gene and Roger for covering this month. Thank you to all who helped set up and take down and worked on anything thru Sat and Sun. Thank You to Dave for those much needed fine tables!!!!
Yep, it was a challenging course for me but I adjusted. The iron man....wasn't in my cards to be successful on, my fault.
Gene, Thank You for your lesson on Job, very poignant at this time for us.
I know I am usually an avid picture taker but my heart got lost this weekend, I didn't have it in me to do it. The one and only picture I took was on Sat. A newcomer to NGT and his family, Tony Bowers aka Munkeywrench made it! It was great to meet you and your wonderful family. I sure hope you make it back again next month and esp. to Jeff's on July 4th!!! Give those two boys of yours a hug from me please.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 3, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> Another great time as usual. I wish Mickey Wilson and David Baird could take a peek at the club now and see the fantastic job you guys have done with it. I think it is now what we had envisioned so long ago when it first began. Good job guys.



Thanks for a great shoot!  I have to agree with Blueridge's quote above.  Ya'll doin' a great job for the club and I believe the founders would be proud!  

I had a good time seeing everyone and some newbys on Sat. and am sorry I could not be there on Sunday due to Church and family doin's.  

The Poole's tragedy has got me to thinking just how much many of you, my "brothers and sisters of the bow and arrow" mean to me.   We are tied together as a family now and when one hurts we all do.  Joys are multiplied, but sorrows are halved because we are sharing them.  Some how it comes to pass without our realizing it is happening.  I am thankful for our club and the friendships that exist because of it.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 3, 2013)

Will do Tomi, thank you guys for taking me through the course and helping me out.
As a new shooter I really enjoyed the set up, it tested my skills and showed me what I need to work on and what can and can't do. I look forward to the next shoot, however I won't be able to make it to Jeff's for the fourth, we already have plans with the families.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 3, 2013)

pine nut said:


> Thanks for a great shoot!  I have to agree with Blueridge's quote above.  Ya'll doin' a great job for the club and I believe the founders would be proud!
> 
> I had a good time seeing everyone and some newbys on Sat. and am sorry I could not be there on Sunday due to Church and family doin's.
> 
> The Poole's tragedy has got me to thinking just how much many of you, my "brothers and sisters of the bow and arrow" mean to me.   We are tied together as a family now and when one hurts we all do.  Joys are multiplied, but sorrows are halved because we are sharing them.  Some how it comes to pass without our realizing it is happening.  I am thankful for our club and the friendships that exist because of it.


Amen, and well said Bill.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 4, 2013)

pine nut said:


> Thanks for a great shoot!  I have to agree with Blueridge's quote above.  Ya'll doin' a great job for the club and I believe the founders would be proud!
> 
> I had a good time seeing everyone and some newbys on Sat. and am sorry I could not be there on Sunday due to Church and family doin's.
> 
> The Poole's tragedy has got me to thinking just how much many of you, my "brothers and sisters of the bow and arrow" mean to me.   We are tied together as a family now and when one hurts we all do.  Joys are multiplied, but sorrows are halved because we are sharing them.  Somehow it comes to pass without our realizing it is happening.  I am thankful for our club and the friendships that exist because of it.




Amen brother.


----------

